# Boston Hills RESULTS!!!



## oompappy (Jun 27, 2010)

Grand Champion: IQue
Reserve Champion: The BBQ Guru

Overall:
1 IQue
2 The BBQ Guru
3 Diva Q
4 Doghouse Willie
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Double D's BBQ
7 Hawg Doctors
8 Nickel City Smokers
9 Donnie's Smokehouse
10 2 Worthless Nuts
11 5 Hogs Front Porch
12 Jacked Up BBQ
13 Buckner Brothers BBQ
14 Big Belly BBQ
15 Red Valley
16 BBQ Magicians
17 Can't Stop Grillin'
18 Fat GuysinaLittleSmokeho
19 Swamp Pit BBQ
20 Yabba Dabba Que
21 Q'n Canucks
22 Butt Hutt BBQ
23 Qwannabees
24 Desperado's Barbecue
25 Noel's Competition BBQ
26 Smokin' Ain't Easy
27 Chicken Chokers
28 Smokin' in the Igloo
29 Hoof-N-Hog
30 Big Dawgs Smokin' BBQ
31 Shuck & Clucks BBQ Team
32 Buffalo Meatheads
33 Smoke This !
34 Penalty Box BBQ
35 1st Alarm BBQ
36 The Guzzling Gourmet
37 Misfits of Meat
38 Full Pull
39 Baran Catering


Chicken:
1 IQue
2 Doghouse Willie
3 Diva Q
4 Butt Hutt BBQ
5 The BBQ Guru
6 Red Valley
7 Can't Stop Grillin'
8 Nickel City Smokers
9 Chicken Chokers
10 Hoof-N-Hog
11 Buckner Brothers BBQ
12 Fat GuysinaLittleSmokeho
13 Smokin' Ain't Easy
14 Shuck & Clucks BBQ Team
15 Good Smoke BBQ
16 Jacked Up BBQ
17 Noel's Competition BBQ
18 2 Worthless Nuts
19 Hawg Doctors
20 Big Dawgs Smokin' BBQ
21 Buffalo Meatheads
22 Swamp Pit BBQ
23 Q'n Canucks
24 The Guzzling Gourmet
25 BBQ Magicians
26 Double D's BBQ
27 5 Hogs Front Porch
28 Misfits of Meat
29 Full Pull
30 Big Belly BBQ
31 Penalty Box BBQ
32 Smokin' in the Igloo
33 Baran Catering
34 Smoke This !
35 Donnie's Smokehouse
36 Desperado's Barbecue
37 Yabba Dabba Que
38 Qwannabees
39 1st Alarm BBQ


Ribs:
1 Buckner Brothers BBQ
2 Double D's BBQ
3 Big Belly BBQ
4 Qwannabees
5 Diva Q
6 5 Hogs Front Porch
7 Butt Hutt BBQ
8 Hawg Doctors
9 Doghouse Willie
10 Donnie's Smokehouse
11 Good Smoke BBQ
12 IQue
13 Baran Catering
14 The BBQ Guru
15 BBQ Magicians
16 Smokin' Ain't Easy
17 Fat GuysinaLittleSmokeho
18 The Guzzling Gourmet
19 Nickel City Smokers
20 Big Dawgs Smokin' BBQ
21 Yabba Dabba Que
22 Jacked Up BBQ
23 Q'n Canucks
24 2 Worthless Nuts
25 1st Alarm BBQ
26 Swamp Pit BBQ
27 Desperado's Barbecue
28 Can't Stop Grillin'
29 Hoof-N-Hog
30 Red Valley
31 Buffalo Meatheads
32 Chicken Chokers
33 Smokin' in the Igloo
34 Full Pull
35 Penalty Box BBQ
36 Shuck & Clucks BBQ Team
37 Misfits of Meat
38 Noel's Competition BBQ
39 Smoke This !


Pork:
1 Double D's BBQ
2 IQue
3 Noel's Competition BBQ
4 2 Worthless Nuts
5 Good Smoke BBQ
6 Donnie's Smokehouse
7 Yabba Dabba Que
8 The BBQ Guru
9 Diva Q
10 Hawg Doctors
11 Fat GuysinaLittleSmokeho
12 Doghouse Willie
13 Qwannabees
14 Hoof-N-Hog
15 5 Hogs Front Porch
16 Red Valley
17 1st Alarm BBQ
18 Shuck & Clucks BBQ Team
19 Jacked Up BBQ
20 Nickel City Smokers
21 Penalty Box BBQ
22 Smokin' in the Igloo
23 Q'n Canucks
24 Full Pull
25 BBQ Magicians
26 Can't Stop Grillin'
27 Big Dawgs Smokin' BBQ
28 Desperado's Barbecue
29 Swamp Pit BBQ
30 Smoke This !
31 Smokin' Ain't Easy
32 Butt Hutt BBQ
33 Big Belly BBQ
34 Buffalo Meatheads
35 Misfits of Meat
36 Chicken Chokers
37 Buckner Brothers BBQ
38 Baran Catering
39 The Guzzling Gourmet


Brisket:
1 The BBQ Guru
2 Good Smoke BBQ
3 Smoke This !
4 Desperado's Barbecue
5 Hawg Doctors
6 Nickel City Smokers
7 Swamp Pit BBQ
8 IQue
9 Big Belly BBQ
10 BBQ Magicians
11 Jacked Up BBQ
12 Doghouse Willie
13 Diva Q
14 Smokin' in the Igloo
15 5 Hogs Front Porch
16 Yabba Dabba Que
17 Chicken Chokers
18 Donnie's Smokehouse
19 Q'n Canucks
20 Double D's BBQ
21 Can't Stop Grillin'
22 2 Worthless Nuts
23 Red Valley
24 1st Alarm BBQ
25 Noel's Competition BBQ
26 Misfits of Meat
27 Qwannabees
28 Buckner Brothers BBQ
29 Smokin' Ain't Easy
30 Buffalo Meatheads
31 Fat GuysinaLittleSmokeho
32 Penalty Box BBQ
33 The Guzzling Gourmet
34 Shuck & Clucks BBQ Team
35 Big Dawgs Smokin' BBQ
36 Butt Hutt BBQ
37 Hoof-N-Hog
38 Full Pull
39 Baran Catering


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Tim. Val and me are sorry we missed all you guy's. I'm sure I'll get a full report from Mark and Jug head George.  If anyone took pics, please post them. Sounds like everyone had a great time,plus a few walk's to the stage. Great job folk!

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job guys and Diva.


----------

